# Java 1.4 SDK



## nmcg (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyone know which Java 1.4 SDK I should download (if one is available) for Mac OS X?


----------



## DrBozze (Mar 31, 2002)

There is no 1.4 SDK for MacOS X that I am aware of yet. Apple is of course working on one but I have heard nothing on how far it has to go before it can be released.

Since Apple has said that MacOS X is going to the best platform for Java they shouldn't let the release drag on for too long. I hope.

I use the 1.4 SDK at work and there are major improvements in the VM and some great new API:s. Think java.nio (new IO).

_


----------



## didde (Mar 31, 2002)

Yeah, I have been using the 1.4 since the day it was released..

Can't wait to get my hands on it for the x though.

Please hurry up Apple!


----------



## aishafenton (Apr 3, 2002)

1.4 has some really neat features. Have started using it at work too.

Is there anyway to know how far along Apple is with it?


----------



## DrBozze (Apr 3, 2002)

Why don't you ask them? 

You will probably get more of an answer by posting that question to MacOSRumors.com or MacSlash.org.

Anyway, from what I have heard, 1.4 should be well on it's way to being completed. I even read somewhere that SUN is considering including some of Apple's improvements in a future release of the JVM. Now, where did I read that. Hang on... Can't find the link right now. Damn!


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

Java 1.4 is reported to being scheduled for release at WWDC in May.  Anything before that is definitely out of the question.

By the way, that article about Sun considering Apple's custom Java code was on maccentral.com .


----------



## DrBozze (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Finally we can write some real network code. Hope it won't be as infested with bugs as the Windows implementation is (I mean the new networking APIs).


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm a bit lost..and confused..

You said there was no Java SDK 1.4 for OS X. Isn't there any Java SDK for OS X _at all_? Do I have to use the Classic one? 

Can someone please clear this up? 


Kris


----------



## DrBozze (Apr 25, 2002)

It should have been included when you installed the developer tools. Open up a terminal and type
<b>java -version</b>
Should be version 1.3.1 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kris (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks. 

ProjectBuilder was on the CD, so now I can start writing Java again. 
- But actually, I prefer the old simple tools. Like the javac, jBindery etc. Isn't there any simple, yet efficent, tools like that available for OS X?


Kris


----------



## DrBozze (Apr 26, 2002)

Sure there are! javac is always there, it never goes away. Instead of JBindery there is MRJAppBuilder in /Developer/Applications/ 

If you think ProjectBuilder is a bit too much there are always other options. I haven't tried it myself but lots of people are using jEdit and claim that it's a Good Thing(tm). Emacs is of course included with the BSD stuff... If you want more ideas you can always do a search on versiontracker.com and see what comes up.

Here's a link to jEdit:
http://jedit.sourceforge.net


----------



## Kris (Apr 26, 2002)

Hmhm.. I can't seem to find javac. It's neither in the /Developer/Applications folder not anywhere else on the system. I find this really strange.. I installed the packages DevSDK and DevTools, so I should be there, - right? 



Kris


----------



## blb (Apr 26, 2002)

javac is /usr/bin/javac (at least it should be), and is installed with the Essentials package, so if it's not there, something weird is going on.

Note that /usr/bin/javac is simply a symlink, so also check for the target, which is /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Commands/javac (which should have been updated by the Java 1.3.1 update).


----------



## Kris (Apr 26, 2002)

Thank you, I'm back on track now.  No wonder I couldn't find it since it's not a stand alone application!


Kris


----------

